# Bloodlines



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just out of curiosity.
What in your pups bloodlines drew you to that litter.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No Austrian royalty connection.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

While researching Vizslas, we met a breeder with a dog who wel fell in love with. He had a strong masculine face, was not too big in size and had a really chilled out persona but with a little cheekiness added in to make him interesting. He had good ancestry with a good mix of local, Hungarian and Canadian bloodlines. 

Astro was just luck of the draw as he was a re-home. But he has a good mix too with him and Ozkar sharing grandfathers.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was lucky enough to get to hunt over the shire. I just loved his range and the way he slammed on the brakes from a full run at first scent. He got injured in the field that day and I helped in owner take him back to the truck. While his owner was cleaning the puncher wound I rubbed his ears and talked to him to keep his mind off his wound. This dog didn't know me and 
never tried to snap, growl or get away. I thought to myself this dog has the perfect temperament. I later looked at his bloodlines and his shire was DC AFC Rebel Rouser N Lindens Cyote, SH, VC, CGC, TDI, ROM 
Needless to say I just had to have a pup.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I took on both my v's at 8 months old ( pure coincidence),they both needed new homes 
I believe in fate.


----------

